# Bigger ICS Keyboard For Razr, Bionic, Gnex, Droid 3, DroidX and maybe more.



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/340-bigger-ics-keyboard-for-razr-bionic-gnex-droid-3-droidx-and-maybe-more/
​ This is not my work! 

*Thank 24V for this!*​*http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/user/3081-24v/*​
*Been playing with the razr and started using this. Thought the DX crew would like it!*​
*This Keyboard Is For ICS Roms ONLY!*
This Does Not Work On The Razr Leak!!

*Phones this has been confirmed to work on*
Droid Razr
Droid Bionic
Droid 3
Galaxy Nexus
DroidX

I'm not sure what other roms or phones it will work on so if you have a different phone, or are running a different rom, backup and give it a shot.
If it works, post here and I will add it to this post.
This makes the keyboard the same height as the gingerbread keyboard with a little larger buttons.
In landscape it stays the same as I didn't have a problem with that.

Flash it in clockwork mod

Bigger Standard Color Keyboard
http://theme-host.co.../ics-kb-big.zip
md5
81e310909e8b3176a4ad39d279afdc26

Bigger Blacked Out Keyboard
http://theme-host.co...ig-black.zipmd5
438c23cc3ed31121ea9d65b604a2a2b0

Bigger Blacked Out Keyboard w Blue Text
http://theme-host.co...-black-blue.zip
md5
234baf804352b2406a52dbcab9866b21

Bigger Blacked Out Keyboard w Red Text
http://theme-host.co...g-black-red.zip
md5
e5d6fca9307e6815c30a304e279c572d

Bigger Blacked Out Keyboard w Blue Text and Blue Outlines
http://theme-host.co...lue-outline.zip
md5
dfb75451137ff5fea5f67c076551e695

Bigger Blacked Out Keyboard w Green Text
http://theme-host.co...black-green.zip
md5
e4a187fe9efda934699976a27c9e6474

Bigger Blacked Out Keyboard w Yellow Text and Yellow Outlines
http://theme-host.co...low-outline.zip
md5
ea362add63c7d37aebdde9c8beebfdb3































































​


----------



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

Works on Miuiv4. I just don't like the little bit of space on the bottom of the screen. Other than that, great!


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah it good work. Using them on all the roms I'm running


----------



## scott26 (May 6, 2012)

The downloads are not working for me the webpage is down?


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

Just tried this out of curiosity--blue text blue outlines looks good & types good. Thanks for this!


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I use the blue always. Don't thank me drop 24v a thank you for his great work


----------



## scott26 (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a mirror for this?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## scott26 (May 6, 2012)

Nvm


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, please fix the download links!!!! A bunch of them are dead.


----------



## cleancasey (Jul 1, 2011)

links dead


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

What color you guys need?I can get new links


----------



## cleancasey (Jul 1, 2011)

why start this and tease if all the links stay down....


----------



## cleancasey (Jul 1, 2011)

vtwinbmx said:


> What color you guys need?I can get new links


all the links are down....are they going to be fixed???


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

cleancasey said:


> all the links are down....are they going to be fixed???


Ya nothing works on the OP. All are busted.


----------

